# freeride tour



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

My other half is currently doing a two week freeride tour of BC with some friends from chocolatefoot.co.uk, and jonny and barb of bushpilotbiking.com, who took us on our honeymoon freeride tour a few years ago (my avatar pic is from that tour)

They have a triplog if anyone is interested in following it here

Judging by the state of some of these photos I'm wishing I hadn't looked at it - yikes (yes, that is my husband apparently riding off a cliff)! I've now had two fantastic tours (and only two minor fractures and around 40 bruises, which isn't bad going)with jonny and barb and they come highly recommended...


----------



## longers (19 Jun 2008)

Is he home safe yet?

I saw some of the trails at Williams Lake last year that you two had ridden . 
Possibly good fortune for us that the bike shop was closed that day.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

No he's not back until the 30th. Last time he came back in a wheelchair, but hopefully not this time B)

Did you not try any of the stunts at williams lake then?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2008)

Holy ****, that looks steep - I am sure the bottom is closer than it looks though... at least he's wearing full-face, so hopefully you won't be feeding him through a straw this time!


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

No it really was a cliff. Mike said he practically nose wheelied down the whole thing absolutely crapping his pants, which could have been messy as the back tyre was making contact with his shorts!. It was about 12 ft in all.

He is armoured up to the eyeballs. Having said that he managed to starfish a fir tree a couple of days later


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2008)

Hmm... there might be other parts of him that don't work properly when he comes back if he keeps doing that!


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

With a bit of TLC he'll be fine!


----------



## longers (20 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Did you not try any of the stunts at williams lake then?




This is as close as we got 








I'd have taken the chicken run every time.

Red Bikes was shut on the Monday we had there, we got offers of a guided tour from the photographer at the wedding but declined as we were sure we'd be able to hire . How we regret that now.

My cousin lives there now so going back is always an option.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jun 2008)

longers said:


> This is as close as we got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha I remember that one. I think I hit it!


----------



## Kirstie (28 Nov 2008)

And here is the much awaited video...it's a lot harder than it looks!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5502996180767149089


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Nov 2008)

I'm sure I could manage the falling off bit, dunno about the rest.


----------



## Kirstie (28 Nov 2008)

As I said earlier in the thread (much earlier in the year), my other half is the one who crashes into the tree


----------



## Young Un (28 Nov 2008)

Great Video!!!

Steve


----------

